# Bit chilly up North



## Anthony Stirrat (Jun 3, 2017)

This is a wee bit of a film done by an ex-team mate and friend about his adventures on an ultra marathon, he did this to prove that T1 Diabetes doesn't hold you back.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 3, 2017)

Roddy, from Inverness, racing in Canadian Arctic. A great example of what's possible!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 3, 2017)

It must have been a shock for Roddy being diagnosed T1 aged 40 but he has faced the challenges it has thrown up head on and is a real inspiration.  Great website as well.

https://roddyriddle.com/


----------

